# Green tea Extract in dog treats



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I was checking out the dog food in Whole Foods today and by coincidence saw some products advertising green tea - might have been the same brand you have. I passed on them without giving them much thought. I presume green tea like regular tea has stimulants - caffeine, theophylline, theobromine and L-Theanine. I'm not sure my dog needs those.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

No I don't think a dog needs anything that has stimulants like caffeine (and green tea has plenty of that). Javelin has often shown interest in my morning coffee, but I would never let him take even a little lick of it, not so much because a tiny bit would be likely to cause harm, but because I would not want him to decide he liked it and therefore to encourage him trying to steal.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I'm guessing they include it because green tea is considered a health food for humans. So it could be an example of making the product more appealing for humans even if it doesn't do much for dogs (you see this a lot with pet products). They can make decaffeinated versions of green tea, so it might be fine, but it'd be a good idea to check. Personally, I wouldn't ever want to see Archie on a stimulant. He's taking antihistamines right now (which are supposed to have a drowsiness effect) and he's still jumping around like a madman.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

There is one thing in life I can't live without and that is my morning coffee. I hate the fact I am super dependent on it but it does make me feel great throughout the day. It also stimulates the production of dopamine so I guess that is why I am so happy afterwards. As for the dog treats I have five full bags of Wellness treats I purchased from Amazon. When I bought it I only read the first few ingredients because each ingredient is listed proportionally to its quantity. I think I am gonna stay away from Wellness and diamond foods in general from now on. I don't really think there can be substantial benefit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> I would never let him take even a little lick of it, not so much because a tiny bit would be likely to cause harm, but because I would not want him to decide he liked it and therefore to encourage him trying to steal.


I made this mistake with Piper, who is now hyper-aware when I drink Chai lattes because of the one time i let her lick the spoon i had stirred with. Not regular coffee, and not a plain cup of chai, but specifically Chai Lattes.

I also suspect that Lisagirl is correct, and that the manufacturers are using the health benefits of green tea for humans in an effort to market it better. I doubt it's harmful, but I honestly do not know for sure.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hummmmm... Natural does not equal safe: green tea edition – Angry Toxicologist


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

fjm said:


> Hummmmm... Natural does not equal safe: green tea edition – Angry Toxicologist


This is a helpful article, I am gonna try to come off of Starbuck's Venti Iced Coffee daily. My addiction has gotten very out of control. I have gastritis right now but if I come off the coffee the headaches are unbearable and I am really really grumpy. So I am taking green tea pills to keep the withdrawal from taking effect. That is why I noticed this in the ingredient list. I love the ending of this article:*" Take away: forget supplements, ignore scientific marketing claims, and try to eat healthy and exercise-it works better than any pill can." * Truer words have never been spoken. Once I feel better I would like to go back to doing my 5am spinning class. High-intensity cardio is the only thing that gives me the same effect as caffeine. I am going to step up the cardio and dose down the caffeine intake but I am gonna go really slow to avoid all withdrawals. I really don't want to have liver issues from excess caffeine later in life.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Good article Fjm. _Interesting_. I liked this the best:


> Take away: forget supplements, ignore scientific marketing claims, and try to eat healthy and exercise-it works better than any pill can.
> 
> Other products you have questions about? If there’s enough scientific evidence one way or the other, I’ll write about it while munching on a poppy seed bagel and drinking some tea. Send


I drink green tea quite a bit. It has about 25% of the caffine of black tea. (so I've read somewhere) I love Jasmine tea and it is often blended with green tea. But supplements? Nah. And I don't give it to my dogs.


----------

